# [SOLVED] In desperation



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

After spending days and days trying to get rid of files/folders we are still left with the following results Capacity 11.2 GB and used space 5.89GB we have tried all thing to get this down, Hardly any programmes left done the searches on files and folders also hidden files. The only thing we can think of to do is to re format the drive but we don't know how to do this???
The operating system was Windows 98 with an upgrade to Windows xp. Grateful for any help. In fact desperate!!
Lynda


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

What have you done so far? When you say done the search for files and folders, what did you search for?
Have you emptied temp internet folders? Windows temp folders?
Gone through add/remove programs windows set-up tab and unchecked everything from there you don't use? What do you keep of your own on your computer? Any music? Any games? What programs have you got left?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

So you want how much free space? As of right now you have 5.31 GB's of free space if my math is correct.

If you re-format and re-install all the same apps and operating system, you're going to be right back here.

You wrote: *"we have tried all thing to get this down, Hardly any programmes left done the searches on files and folders also hidden files."*

That leads me to believe you want everything that's left so I guess I don't understand the problem unless you need 10 or 20 GB's for future music or video. Something.

If all that's correct then with todays file sizes and bloatware you might be better off buying a second 30 or 40 GB drive and making it a slave for storage.

Hope that's some help.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

There is nothing left on the computer other than windowsxp Microsoft small business , hp imaging, only installed light version.
We have got rid of all music applications and files. The problem is we cannot find anything that would anywhere near reach 5 GB. We have deleted so many files, run defragmentation disc clean ups etc. We have bought new computers for myself and husband but our son wants to have the laptop that we are having the problems with. ( he would like to use it to do some work at home (graphic designer) Gone through all that you mentioned still cannot find 5 GB
Lynda


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm sorry, guess I'm confused. You mean that you think there should be the 5x GB's but they aren't available or what?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

If you did the upgrade then there could be a few files of the earlier OS also did you check for the folders that are in all the drives which have a name similar to System Volume Information... 

Did you check for all the files even after disabling the Hide files option?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Go into windows explorer, right click some files, windows, program files etc and see where the culprit lays. If it's windows, go into it pin down which folder, right click, properties tells you the size. If you have upgraded maybe there's a back up copy from the upgrade that you don't need. How big is your registry?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

BTW

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry,
I am not that good at computer languages, I do mean that we think the 5GB should be somewhere I would not think that it took that amount to run the couple of programmes and windows xp thats why we thought of re formatting
We have tried even the hidden files, there are bits around that we don't know what they are but they are so small that they are not worth worrying about
Lynda


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm not sure about this one. But are you sure that the drive is partitioned properly? Are you using Win XP now? Did this start after upgrading the OS?

Try with the Disk Management -

Start->Right click on My Computer, then click on Manage. See if the HDD is partitioned properly and also that all the partitions are in the FAT32 format, also check if they are in NTFS format...

To check with the Disk Management you can try this too -

Start->Run->compmgmt.msc [enter]

Not sure if this command will work under XP -

Start->Run->fdisk /status [enter]

Just to check that the partitions are all correct on the HDD.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

griffinspec, disc capacity = 11.2gb of which 5.89gb is used. The question is why would windows and a few programs take up 5.89gb?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you all for your help, we will go through all your suggestions again and post you wwwith the results later 
Many thanks
Lynda.ps If you think of anything else please post


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

After all that if you are handing over the computer, reformatting is a good way of cleaning and speeding it up. What installation discs do you have? Am assuming you have a windows xp upgrade disc. You should have the original windows disc too, what type is it? Is it a oem quick restore disc or an original windows cd?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Please check the size of the folders System Volume Information...

That could help.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Moby,
We cannot find the original windows 98 disc but we do have a full windows SE plus the upgrade of windows xp
will this do it
Lynda


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes it will do it, as long as the se version is yours as at some point you will be asked for a windows verification no which you should have noted or is on the envelope/wallet that the disc came with.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

you will also need a windows 98 start up disc. Pvc9, will know a little more about reformatting I think. I have an oem restore pack which is a slightly different procedure. Pvc 9 I know your watching  what else do we need for a reformat and don't you agree that to hand a reformatted computer over is a better option. Quicker and cleaner?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

ok Moby we will give it a try, do you think you could tell us step by step how to do it. The disc belongs to my daughter but it has the number on it
Many thanks
Lynda


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just checked back Moby... Its really late here so wanted to sleep but...

Ok! If you've the Win Cd, is that cd bootable(I guess so) and do you know how to boot through that Cd?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

I am really sorry but no I do not know how to boot the system
I can wait if it is sleep time for you. I am just grateful for the help
Lynda


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Lynda,
Np 

Will be much better if I go to sleep after helping...

Ok!

Inorder to boot through a cd or a floppy first you need to change the boot sequence in the BIOS. 

As soon as the system starts you need to hit the 'Del' key to enter the BIOS. This would load the BIOS screen. 

Check for an Advanced(or something similar to that) settings and then make sure that the Primary Boot Device is set to CdRom when you are booting through a Cd. In some BIOS' it'll be like CdRom,C... So change it likewise. Save and exit.

First of all see if you can access the BIOS using the Del key. What model is this laptop? Is this a laptop?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Yeah get some sleep first maybe.
Here's a good site in plain english which explains what you will be doing.
http://home.pacbell.net/dbk4297/fdiskformat.html


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

The lap top is a Dell Inspiron 7500


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

I feel I am taking a lot of your time, The boot disk is a floppy Win SE and the OS disc is cd


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! You need to use the Cd 

Check this site here and you'll know about how to access the BIOS or SETUP(as indicated). You need to hit the F2 key and not the Del key to enter the SETUP. So check this site and change the boot menu so that the CD-ROM/DVD is the first item in the list.

http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/psyd/setup.htm#boot

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Pvc9,
Please go to bed now (I feel guilty) I will print out and digest the information and post back tommorow. Goodnight.
Lynda


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> I feel guilty


Dont feel so. I'm having a chat too. So np  Try that and get back.

Also I dont think there is a need to fdisk and partition the drives. Only formatting would be enough.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I just PMed griffinspc. Also Moby is here, so they'll surely help you out and solve the issue. I really need some sleep now. Plz dont feel guilty...

Hope this will be solved by the time I re-check later.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

I do not know how to thank you all enough, you have been absolutely brilliant, We now have windows 98 installed and will do the upgrade to windows xp
will keep you posted.
Sorry I don't know enough to help anyone else in return. I am a Registered Nurse and don't work with computers. I however do appreciate the time you have put in helping our family sort this out.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

did you format first, not just an install over itself right? Or did you mean you printed out one of the sites?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

We re formatted then installed windows 98 se. That was ok but now we have tried to install windows xp it has told us to re install a file that is missing or corrupt, we have come out of the installation of windows xp and 98 is working, will have to try tommorow. (it went so far appeared to complete the installation prep. but would not allow start up!!!!!Too late now, I have a day off tommorow will try again Goodnight and thanks


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi Lynda,

Listen I've been kind of busy and couldn't help out but it looks like everythings going fine. You've done terrific.

I'd like to make a couple of suggestions if you don't mind. First I wouldn't immediately upgrade to XP. It's just my opinion but since you aren't installing it fresh, meaning on it's own, if it were me I'd run 98SE for awhile until I was sure all your work is perfect.

I don't mean that I'd install all the apps you want on it eventuallyand go 6 months, just run it a couple days, check the drive for used and free space, run a thorough scandisk, defrag it.

Let it run for a few hours doing nothing. The fact that you had 5+ gb's of something that was undetectable would make me check everything twice.

Second, I'd find out what hardware your son is going to attach to it (printer / mouse / etc.) and download possible updated drivers from the manufacturer before you begin the XP install so they are there when you or he is ready to go. You may even find some from Dell for that model, was it a Dell?, it was listed a long way back.

That's it. Good luck.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Lynda,
Good to know that Win 98 is installed now. As already suggested upgrading to XP right now might not be a good thing. But if you want to use XP for sure then may be you can do it.

BTW you said that the setup gave an error msg...what was that actually?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

The message said
Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt
<windows root>\system 32\hal.dll.
Please re-install a copy of the above file
Lynda


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

how you getting on ?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Moby,

Absolutely stuck, We left windows working last night this morning I have a black screen with a flashing - Is this a dos screen? never used one. Maybe I am going to have to buy or borrow another windows disc. Prior to going black it said there was a file corrupt and it would switch off (or something like that) The windows xp disc came up with the error in the previous post. Hope you uderstand all this garble.
Lynda


----------



## hermit (Sep 9, 2002)

Just a thought on Lyndabrandon's problem.

They are trying to see what is taking up room on there hard drive. They just upgraded to win xp.

Windows xp comes with a go back, and it reserves hard drive space to save the computer from various circumstances, and return it to a previous state. I'm not sure what the default is on win xp for the go back tool.

Also if you already have goback functions installed (norton system works/ gateway goback), you may run into bad sectors when you upgrade to win xp, (it won't recognize the old goback section of the drive at all), or possibly it may make a second back up storage sections of your drive for win xp. If that is the case, you would be looking at a missing 20% of your drive.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Lynda,

About that error this site will definetely help -

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q314477&

Check that and get back.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi pvc9
Thanks for the info I will print it out and get Patrick to follow it when he gets home in about 2 hours. In the meantime how do I get out of this black screen mode with the flashing - I have tried switching of the computer but the Dell screen comes on then immediately turns black -
Lynda


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> In the meantime how do I get out of this black screen mode with the flashing


Sorry but I dont get it completely... Is it DOS or nothing appears?


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

I have not used dos but I thought dos had a > prompt this is a black screen with a flashing - I cannot exit from it or do anything with it . I have tried to type but nothing. completely black no other writing but -


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sorry for all these qs but what is the OS installed now? Win 98 or XP?

Try this - 

Tap F8 constantly when the system starts. This would start a bootmenu and from the menu select the Command Prompt option and it would take you to the prompt. See if you can get to the prompt.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

well it was windows 98 as windows xp only partly installed prior to getting the error message. I have tried pressing 8 but I still only get the Dell screen followed by the -


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! If you can do this then please again use the Windows 98 cd and boot through it.

After booting through the disk, select the Command Prompt option(I guess its Shift+F5) and then type the command - *dir* and hit the Enter key. See if any files are displayed...

The prompt has to be at C:\>

Check that and get back.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

it has gone into phoenix bios setup


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

What?

What is the boot sequence there? Is it set to Cdrom/Dvd? If yes then change it to the Internal Hard Drive.

I already posted this link, so refer that if you want to -

http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/psyd/setup.htm#boot


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Well,
We have re-installed everything all over again, got windows 98 working but could not get windows xp working still appears to be problems with the windows 98 back up disk, we will get another copy tommorow and re-install yet again. Post back tommorow and thanks again for your help


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh! But just a point Lynda. Do you really need Windows XP? It might be a better option to use Win 98 only...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lynda,

Way back when I suggested waiting awhile to install XP but if you want to go ahead you might check this first.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/howtobuy/upgrading/advisor.asp


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Lynda,
Just to know. After installing the Win 98, did you check if the 'lost' 5 GB was available? You posted about it earlier so just wanted an update. Is the free space being indicated correctly?

If not, then we can try out right from scratch using the DOS fdisk command.


----------



## Lyndabrandon (Sep 6, 2002)

Pvc9, Moby, Griffin,
I don't know how to thank you enough, after days and days of advice We are now working on Windows xp and all the memory is free. You have all been brilliant and very very patient. The last6 two days we have been through every thing again re-formatting the drives etc and all at once it came together, no error messages and a fully working OS (see I don't even have to ask what OS is anymore) No doubt I will be back when we try to put this system on the network!!!Very many thanks
Lynda


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Outstanding and you're welcome and be aware that when you learn enough computer acronyms you will officially be classified as "Nerd".


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I think you did well yourself by going and doing the thing. It's the best way of learning.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> I think you did well yourself by going and doing the thing. It's the best way of learning.


I agree with Moby, Linda you did most of the things yourself and things are all fine now.

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------

